# Topline & Back Posture ???



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I was reading another thread and back shape/posture (IDK how to describe it) was brought up. The term Topline was used, and I've been wondering about Bear's back for a few months now and was wondering if his back is OK, and if it's ISN'T what to expect as complications from it. 

To me it looks like his back bends up when he is standing still, but idk if it's b/c his head is down and it's normal or not. 

This is the quote that got me going and these are the images used in that thread. Hotel4dogs -- let me know if I took too much liberty by using them here, so I can remove them. 



hotel4dogs said:


> ...The topline is the line from the withers to the tail. On a golden it should be straight...In the photos you can see the imaginary line from the withers to the tail is straight without any "dips", the rear is not higher than the front, even though he is not correctly standing in either photo.
> 
> Good Topline:
> 
> ...


Then there's Bear. Sorry the angles kinda suck  I tried to get as many good angles as possible that are recent. 





































Are his hips lower than his shoulders?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

perfectly okay to use!
Topline is breed specific, so I have no answer to your question with Bear. For example, I've been told that in border collies the rear is supposed to be higher than the front. 
Also, if he's in some pain, he will stand differently, and that would influence his topline dramatically.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you can get him to stand in a sort of stacked position so his legs aren't under him, you should get a clearer pic of his back. He has a long body, so if his legs are more under him, it's going to give him a hunched appearance even if he has a straight back.

My feeling though - you have to consider the fact his knees are ouchy and he's probably compensating and standing a certain way that's comfortable. <- So I wouldn't ask him to stand in a stack if it's difficult for him right now.

Coat is another thing - he has curls along his back. That's going to cause an optical illusion of sorts. <- our rough collie has a straight/level back. If you get your hand on him, you can feel it. But the way his coat settles, his butt looks higher than his back even though it isn't.  

Bear is also very young and might be growing this way and that way. So if he is higher in the rear... I think that's a stage for a lot of fast growing dogs.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Ladies!!!!!! I didn't realize it was breed specific. Ha! Though that makes sense given conformation is breed specific. With the vets telling me Bear is built weird, I wonder what else is built funny cause he looks perfect to me. 

I didn't take the ouchy knees into consideration, and that makes me think the knees might have been ouchy for a few months before I saw any symptoms. 

Once we have the knees figured out and fixed, I will see if I can get a stacked photo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

